# Had such an amazing day! (not goat related)



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Today was such an awesome day! I went repelling for the first time with my best friend! It was her first time too. We went to two different places, but I didn't repel the second location because I chickened out hehe. In total I repeled once, she repelled 3 times, and my instructor repelled 5 times. It was really great of him to invite us! (He's also our farrier!)

I'll post a picture of me going down soon, as soon as it uploads to my Facebook. lol.

Doing it again! :slapfloor:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I am a search and rescue volunteer and my team just gave me all my own rapelling gear. I will spend many weekends this summer jumping off cliffs! IT. IS. SO. FUN!!!!!!!!!

Glad you got to experience it!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

It really is so much fun! I can't wait to do it again!!

Here's the picture!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... :shocked: you have more guts then I do...HeHe..... :laugh: :thumbup: :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

First thing "Glad you had fun!" Repelling is a blast!

Second thing Please wear a helmet! I use to do rock climbing, repelling, caving (when younger) and it was so much fun, but a helmet is a must and saved my life before. Even though some routes looks save, some time there can be some moss hiding on a rock and you can lose your footing and take a spin! I did and went straight toward a rock hanging out more then the rest. 

I hope you get to go again! Next time say "Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee" as you repel to see if your friends say anything


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

DDFN, yes next time a helmet for sure! I did have a blast, it took me a bit get the courage to keep going after I backed off of the edge, but then it was smooth sailing! I had a nice patient instructor aka farrier! lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5: :wink:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! I just don't want you hurt, guess since I don't have my own human kids I try to mother everyone else  

lol Well if he is your farrier I would hope he was patient! Well that or you come home with new shoes :ROFL: Oh if you get your own harness my fav was made by black diamond but my model no longer exists. They have very nice women ones that fit soo well! Most people use the ATC belay's but I loved the old figure 8's!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Fun!..looks like you had a great time! :leap: I'm too scared of heights to do something like that. :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hehe...I remember when you posted on FB, all i could think about was my brothers and their friends. I grew up with two brothers who were HUGE into 'spelunking' --- Caving.
They were always exploring, repelling into caves, off the side of bridges, cliffs, etc. I remember thinking NO WAY IN HELLOOOO LOL
I loved to go caving though! I grew up in Indiana and in Bloomington, there are a ton of nice caves. In fact, I can recall when it was too cold to go camping outside...we'd go in one of the caves that had a large open area kind of like a 'stage' and we'd pitch our tents there, spend all night playing hide and seek and having a blast.

I miss that sooo much! But my younger brother <he's 7 years old than me> LOVED to freak us out with repelling. Of course he is also the type that can take 20 people into a cave that requires army crawling...we all come out covered in mud - <my famous t-shirt incident LOL>, and my brother comes out with a little mud on his arm and face, not even enough to really call mud...LOL


----------

